
Show HN: Double Gems – Like MoviePass for Mobile Games - mmulet
https://www.doublegems.com
======
mmulet
Hey, I'ma long time lurker here at hacker new. But, I've finally created
something to share with everyone!

I've been a hobbyist game dev since I was 10, and I've watched the evolution
of mobile games very closely. I realized that a major problem in today's
mobile game market is that 70% of revenue comes from less than 1% of your
player base. If you're big, this isn't a big deal, because you can just scale
up your marketing, casting a wider net to capture the "whales", so to speak.
But, for the rest of us, advertising really can be cost prohibitive, at small
scales it can be really hard to see any return on investment. I wanted to
create a service that would be really valuable and useful to "whales", and by
doing so, create a way to identify and market directly to the "whales". This
service is DoubleGems.com. Here is what it's all about: "DoubleGems.com is a
subscription service that rewards players for making in-app purchases. For
every $10 players spend in game, DoubleGems rewards a $10 Google Play gift
card to make future in-app purchases. Spend $10 get $20 worth of stuff."
DoubleGems.com should be win/win for everyone: The "whales" get more in-game
stuff, and the devs get a great way to contact the "high-value" players.

Let me know what you think. As a game dev, would you market with us? As a
player, would you sign up (it's free right now)?

